# Background music is louder then commentary



## gamer360 (Aug 30, 2010)

Whenever I use my any headset to watch a movie or a video on youtube, the background music always seems to be louder then the people talking in the video. Sometimes the background music is so loud you cant hear anything else. It only occurs on my labtop/notebook. My computer is a gateway NV59C09u running windows 7 home premium. Can some one help me solve this?


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you tried using more than one pair of headphones to see if the headphones are the problem?

Check your audio settings, such as "Mixer", "Effects", etc. Many times there are "3D Audio" settings or something similar, that will cause background sounds to appear much louder. Also, if your sound card has different "surround sound" options/settings that could cause a problem as well. Make sure your card is on "stereo".

Also, check your _*Windows*_ audio/mixer settings...

=> _*Control Panel
*=>* Hardware and Sound
*=>* Sound*_
=> Click on your Audio Device
=> Click on *Properties*
=> Click the *Enhancements* tab. Check your settings.


----------



## gamer360 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have tried manny differnt headphones but, the problem still occurs. I disabled all of my enhancements and it has gotten a little bit better, but isn't great.


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm thinking there's a setting that is causing the sound "problem" that you are hearing. Keep checking!


----------

